# dividing my 5.5



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i have a 5.5 with a betta and snail. i was wanting to add some fish like killifish or something but i changed my mind.
i decided i want to divide the tank. but here are my problems/questions.
if i divide the tank i need to put the filter in the middle. that would create too much current for my bettas. perhaps i should find a sponge filter or find new ways to slow the current.
and i have that snail in there. i wouldnt want him just to one side, and i know i cant make it where he can get to the otherside without my bettas being able to do so also.
could i get two snails? one per side.....
or is that too crowded? i know snails poop alot


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I was looking for a 5gallon divider to devide two bettas and I couldn't find one. You may wan tto check and make sure the LFS has something that fits.

You could probably get two snails, I have a snail in a 2.5 without any problems.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Plastic Canvas which can be bought in the Craft department in most Walmarts can be cut to fit and works quite well as a divider. 

The canvas has small wholes in it, so water will flow through it. So the filter will pull from that side too, no need for a special set up. 

A snail for both sides would be just fine.
Kathy


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

dividing a 5 gallon tank seems kind of pointless....i mean, it's small enough as it is. If you want killis, you'd probably be better off buying a new smaller tank kit like baby_baby said...depending on the type of killi.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Baby, please don't ban me!! I promise not to use the "W" word here no more!! 

LOL 

you such a sweetie


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

wal-(censored) is ok right? lol.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> dividing a 5 gallon tank seems kind of pointless....i mean, it's small enough as it is. If you want killis, you'd probably be better off buying a new smaller tank kit like baby_baby said...depending on the type of killi.


A actually agree, i think it's even mooore pointless when people divide their 2.5Gals, etc...


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

why is it pointless?
i changed my mind about having killis/ other fish with my betta and want another betta instead.
so i would have to divide it. the only reason i dont have a bigger tank is due to room so i cant get anything bigger


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

i said why it's pointless...because it's so tiny.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i was under the impression that a betta would be more crowded adding a few fish to my 5.5 rather than spliting it and adding another betta.
i may just keep him by himself and add another snail or something...
what would you do? i want more in my 5.5 rather than a snail and betta. i cannot get a bigger tank, any ideas?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I think you'd be fine with another betta and a snail. Just add them seperately so not to overwhelm your biological filter.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Another betta and a snail would be fine. Plastic canvas makes the best dividers. It's super cheap and you can cut it to any size you need. Also, to stabilize it a bit, make it stand up straight, plastic report bindings work great (and you can silicone them in place if you want).


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks alot. after my tank is cycled i am wanting to get another betta and snail. yeah i got plastic canvas as my lid for my tank. that stuff seems so helpful!


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

my tank is cycled, got another betta


----------

